# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Tư vấn mua máy Plasmas

## kinhdoanh_h

Bên em có nhu cầu mua máy cắt Plasma, mấy bác xem có công ty nào uy tín để lắp máy không?
Nhu cầu em máy 2x6m. Qua người giới thiệu thì biết được công ty Sơn Vũ, các bác cho em ý kiến.
Nguồn cắt Plasma thì sài nguồn nào, hãng nào? Nhu cầu em tầm 20ly đổ xuống.
Mong các bác tư vấn, cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## mr.trinhly

Chào bác, hiện nay có rất nhiều đơn vị cung cấp máy. Sơn Vũ cũng là một đơn vị cung cấp máy lâu năm. Tuy nhiên giá máy so với cấu hình máy họ lắp thì quá đắt. Bác tham khảo một vài đơn vị khác sẽ biết. Bác cho em xin thông tin liên hệ nhé !!

----------

kinhdoanh_h

----------


## Diyodira

máy Sơn Vũ thì đúng với câu " tiền nào của đó ", không phải bàn cải.
tôi là người sx lâu năm, thậm chí lâu hơn SV, rồi thỉ tôi vẫn tư vấn bạn nên làm bên SV nếu cần bài bản chỉnh chu.
còn nếu muốn kinh tế nhanh khấu hao thì chia tay SV, một số đơn vị cũng đáp ứng được, cố gằng tìm hiểu thêm, quan trọng là bạn đã mò lên được diễn đàn rồi cứ công khai nếu có thể, hạn chế inbox coi chừng bị thuốc, tiền mất tật mang, vì cnc plasma dựa trên kinh nghiệm lâu năm là điều quan trọng.
thanks

----------

kinhdoanh_h

----------


## Lê Hoài Linh

Mình đang xài con NC dạng console cũng muốn lên máy 2mx6m, cũng đi tham khảo rất nhiều chỗ, thấy con 2060 của EMC Toàn Đắc Lộc khá hợp với nhu cầu mình. Sẵn đây các bác cho ý kiến giúp em. Thanks

----------

kinhdoanh_h

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Mình đang xài con NC dạng console cũng muốn lên máy 2mx6m, cũng đi tham khảo rất nhiều chỗ, thấy con 2060 của EMC Toàn Đắc Lộc khá hợp với nhu cầu mình. Sẵn đây các bác cho ý kiến giúp em. Thanks


Có thể mình nói điều này sẽ làm những đơn vị cung cấp máy khác không thích. Tuy nhiên, người tiêu dùng cần được mua hàng với đúng giá trị thật của hàng hóa. 
Máy của hai đơn vị này phù hợp với nhu cầu nhiều người do giá rẻ hơn đơn vị khác. Tham khảo trên thị trường cũng ít đơn vị rẻ hơn nên họ đang làm mưa làm gió. Máy họ Nhập nguyên bộ bên China về và chỉ lắp ráp. Nếu ai làm trong nghề sẽ thấy giá máy bị đẩy lên khá cao so với giá trị thực của nó. 
Cũng từng là người đi mua máy và thấy người tiêu dùng bị lợi dụng quá nên bên mình đã nghiên cứu và sản xuất được máy cấu hình cao hơn mà giá ngang giá của họ. Bạn có thể để lại thông tin liên lạc. Mình sẽ giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của bạn, còn lựa chọn là ở bạn

----------


## CKD

@mr.trinhly
Nhân đây sao bác không làm bài tự giới thiệu, máy CNC Plasma ngon mà rẻ để anh em có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận hơn.
Sao cứ phải mật thư thì anh em khác làm sao mà biết máy cấu hình cao hơn nhưng giá lại phải chăng hơn?

Mà cụ thể của cấu hình cao hơn là gì nhỉ? Trong con máy có rất nhiều thiết bị.. nên cao hơn là cao thế nào?

----------

Diyodira, haignition

----------


## mr.trinhly

> @mr.trinhly
> Nhân đây sao bác không làm bài tự giới thiệu, máy CNC Plasma ngon mà rẻ để anh em có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận hơn.
> Sao cứ phải mật thư thì anh em khác làm sao mà biết máy cấu hình cao hơn nhưng giá lại phải chăng hơn?
> 
> Mà cụ thể của cấu hình cao hơn là gì nhỉ? Trong con máy có rất nhiều thiết bị.. nên cao hơn là cao thế nào?


Em cũng đã từng trao đổi với bác, là một người kỹ thuật ai cũng muốn tạo ra sản phẩm tốt nhất. Em cũng làm kỹ thuật, cũng có cái máu đó. Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm nó cũng chia ra nhiều phân khúc. Ai ít tiền mua đồ rẻ, khấu hao nhanh, nhiều tiền mua đồ cao cấp - cái này ai cũng hiểu. Máy china giá gọi là rẻ là do máy Nhật hay châu Âu...tạo khoảng cách cho nó thôi. Ta thấy thế tưởng rẻ nhưng nó còn rẻ hơn nữa. Em cũng mua đồ China lắp, Cũng những thứ như vậy mà giá còn rẻ hơn giá họ. Vậy ai là người chịu thiệt ?? có phải người tiêu dùng. 
Em chỉ so sánh đơn giản thế này. 
- Ray họ lắp là thép ray tàu gia công phay không tôi lấy dao băm cái là lõm - trượt bằng 3 vòng bi ốp 3 mặt độ hở đến 5mm về phía bên kia. Em dùng ray tròn có đế bề mặt đã được tôi - băm dao vào chỉ mẻ dao. - Con trượt tròn độ rơ rất nhỏ. Cũng là ma sát lăn.
- Động cơ họ dùng Step 86, tốc độ không tải của máy chỉ được 8m/ph. Em dùng HBS 86 tốc độ không tải đạt 15m/ph. 
- Hệ trục X họ bằng Nhôm lắp ghép. Em dùng thép hộp 100x200 dày 5mm... chạy 15m/ph không rung. 
Còn nhiều thứ nữa mà nói trên này thì dài lắm. Cơ bản thế là bác có thể đánh giá được rồi.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Có thể mình nói điều này sẽ làm những đơn vị cung cấp máy khác không thích. Tuy nhiên, người tiêu dùng cần được mua hàng với đúng giá trị thật của hàng hóa. 
> Máy của hai đơn vị này phù hợp với nhu cầu nhiều người do giá rẻ hơn đơn vị khác. Tham khảo trên thị trường cũng ít đơn vị rẻ hơn nên họ đang làm mưa làm gió. Máy họ Nhập nguyên bộ bên China về và chỉ lắp ráp. Nếu ai làm trong nghề sẽ thấy giá máy bị đẩy lên khá cao so với giá trị thực của nó. 
> Cũng từng là người đi mua máy và thấy người tiêu dùng bị lợi dụng quá nên bên mình đã nghiên cứu và sản xuất được máy cấu hình cao hơn mà giá ngang giá của họ. Bạn có thể để lại thông tin liên lạc. Mình sẽ giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của bạn, còn lựa chọn là ở bạn


quan trọng là bác chủ muốn con máy tầm bao nhiêu tiền. yêu cầu kỹ thuật ra sao. cứ phán bừa rồi lại bỏ của chạy mất dép. em cũng đang có ý định đầu tư thêm một em 2m x 6m cắt o-xy gas và plasma. bác cho em cái giá con máy cấu hình cao của bên bác nhé. hình thức thanh toán bảo hành ra sao? đặc điểm kỹ thuật cơ bản, 
dung sai hay tròn méo ra sao tốc độ bao nhiêu? có hình ảnh càng tốt.
thank.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> quan trọng là bác chủ muốn con máy tầm bao nhiêu tiền. yêu cầu kỹ thuật ra sao. cứ phán bừa rồi lại bỏ của chạy mất dép. em cũng đang có ý định đầu tư thêm một em 2m x 6m cắt o-xy gas và plasma. bác cho em cái giá con máy cấu hình cao của bên bác nhé. hình thức thanh toán bảo hành ra sao? đặc điểm kỹ thuật cơ bản, 
> dung sai hay tròn méo ra sao tốc độ bao nhiêu? có hình ảnh càng tốt.
> thank.


Chào bác, em sẽ mail báo giá cho bác. Em chỉ so sánh giá với máy cùng tầm tiền. Máy cao cấp hơn em sẽ có cấu hình cao hơn để đấu. Em tự chế tạo, không phải thương mại nên mọi thứ đều có thể điều chỉnh được theo nhu cầu khách hàng.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Nguyen Huy Cuong

> Bên em có nhu cầu mua máy cắt Plasma, mấy bác xem có công ty nào uy tín để lắp máy không?
> Nhu cầu em máy 2x6m. Qua người giới thiệu thì biết được công ty Sơn Vũ, các bác cho em ý kiến.
> Nguồn cắt Plasma thì sài nguồn nào, hãng nào? Nhu cầu em tầm 20ly đổ xuống.
> Mong các bác tư vấn, cám ơn nhiều.


Bạn vào Face tìm bác này nhá Son Hong Nguyen
P/S Công ty lớn giá cả hợp lý

----------

kinhdoanh_h

----------


## kinhdoanh_h

Cám ơn các bác tư vấn cho em.
Do dạo này em bận quá nên không có thời gian tham khảo và đi coi máy. Nên như bác trên nói "tiền nào của đó" thì em quyết định lấy bên Sơn Vũ cho yên tâm ổn định sau này.
Nguồn Plasma các bác tư vấn cho em mấy con em tham khảo luôn.
Một lần nữa cám ơn các bác.

----------


## CKD

Bác lấy máy ở đâu thì ở đó tư vấn nguồn cho bác luôn.
Căn bản thì với nhu cầu của bác. Trọn bộ có giá tầm trên 400.
Phần nguồn PowerMax125 hoạc ThermalDynamic120 là ok. Giá tầm 150 + linh tinh phụ kiện.
Thân máy khoảng tầm 300, có lên hoặc xuống tuỳ theo nhu cầu & nhà cung cấp.
Option linh tinh thì tuỳ theo nhu cầu mà cộng thêm vào.

Bác nên dành thời gian tham khảo một vài máy. Để biết tiền & của mình nhận được khác nhau thế nào. Nhiều bác cứ nghe máy plasma là so đắt, rẻ chứ thật thụ chưa chắc đã thấy được con máy đắt rẻ nó như thế nào.

----------

kinhdoanh_h

----------


## Diyodira

> Cám ơn các bác tư vấn cho em.
> Do dạo này em bận quá nên không có thời gian tham khảo và đi coi máy. Nên như bác trên nói "tiền nào của đó" thì em quyết định lấy bên Sơn Vũ cho yên tâm ổn định sau này.
> Nguồn Plasma các bác tư vấn cho em mấy con em tham khảo luôn.
> Một lần nữa cám ơn các bác.


Chúc mừng bác đã có sự lựa chọn đúng, nhớ là có 2 SơnVu coi chừng nhầm nha.


À mà hình như là Việt Vũ thì phải, bác cứ nghe lời tui nha.

----------

kinhdoanh_h

----------


## dieukhaccnc

Bác nào có nhu cầu cắt thép tấm bằng máy cnc  cắt những  chi tiết hoa văn chi tiết máy. Bên em chuyên cung cấp máy cắt cnc plasma và oxy vi tính dòng Bắc Kinh. Giá cực tốt với 70.000.000 anh e có thể sở hữu máy 1m5 dài 3m, bao gồm nguồn 100A, USB design chi tiết cắt, bộ chống gáy mỏ, Huớng dẫn sử dụng. http://linhkiencnc.com/may-cat-plasma-mini https://youtu.be/L6pIye3rlRQ

----------


## Weldcom Dũng

> Cám ơn các bác tư vấn cho em.
> Do dạo này em bận quá nên không có thời gian tham khảo và đi coi máy. Nên như bác trên nói "tiền nào của đó" thì em quyết định lấy bên Sơn Vũ cho yên tâm ổn định sau này.
> Nguồn Plasma các bác tư vấn cho em mấy con em tham khảo luôn.
> Một lần nữa cám ơn các bác.


Dear anh,

Anh đang cần máy cắt CNC cắt bằng oxy gas hay plasma ạ. Anh liên hệ 0938.514.411 để anh em mình trao đổi cụ thể và em có thể tư vấn phù hợp với nhu cầu của anh ạ.

Trân trọng

----------


## cuong

ah: => vậy là muốn giá tốt , chất lượng phù hợp với yêu cầu thì tự làm, hehehe

----------


## nvcnc1

Cứ vào trang của nhà sản xuất đầu tiên tại Việt Nam mà quất nha bạn  :Smile:  http://plasmacnc.com.vn/

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Có thể mình nói điều này sẽ làm những đơn vị cung cấp máy khác không thích. Tuy nhiên, người tiêu dùng cần được mua hàng với đúng giá trị thật của hàng hóa. 
> Máy của hai đơn vị này phù hợp với nhu cầu nhiều người do *giá rẻ hơn đơn vị khác.* *Tham khảo trên thị trường cũng ít đơn vị rẻ hơn nên họ đang làm mưa làm gió.* Máy họ Nhập nguyên bộ bên China về và chỉ lắp ráp. *Nếu ai làm trong nghề sẽ thấy giá máy bị đẩy lên khá cao so với giá trị thực của nó.* 
> *Cũng từng là người đi mua máy và thấy người tiêu dùng bị lợi dụng quá nên bên mình đã nghiên cứu và sản xuất được máy cấu hình cao hơn mà giá ngang giá của họ*. Bạn có thể để lại thông tin liên lạc. Mình sẽ giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của bạn, còn lựa chọn là ở bạn


Vì công việc quá bận rộn nên lâu lâu mình mới ghé thăm diễn đàn, mình thấy mọi người bàn tán rất sôi nổi. Tuy nhiên có 1 điều mình thấy là, các nội dung tư vấn ở đây không vì giúp ích người hỏi mà nó mang hơi hướng cá nhân và nói xấu đối thủ. Và bạn chính là 1 trong số đó. Có mấy vấn đề mình xin nói như sau:
1. Rất cảm ơn bạn đã đánh giá cao bên mình là "đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường". Tuy nhiên số lượng mỗi tháng bên mình bán ra cũng chỉ khoảng hơn chục máy CNC thôi, còn khá nhiều đơn vị khác có thể cao hơn con số đó mà bạn không biết. Và so với thị trường, máy bên mình bán không hề rẻ (và đương nhiên là các hãng sản xuất khác nhau thì mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiểng)
2. Bên mình có bán cho Mr THuận *01 máy mini 1 ray*: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-cnc-mini-emc-n343.html. *Hiện giờ là giám đốc công ty của bạn: Phúc Nghi* (mình mới biết). Và đương nhiên bên mình đã đào tạo và chuyển giao công nghệ cho các bạn, và bạn vẫn đăng bài aloxo lên Facebook để khoe sản phẩm, mình thấy các bạn hài lòng về số tiền bỏ ra để mua máy đó chứ? 

(bạn đừng nói là không phải máy bên mình cắt nhé)
3. Máy bên mình phù hợp với nhiều người sao? (nếu vì máy rẻ thì bạn nhầm to) Vì bên mình có rất nhiều loại máy, tùy vào đối tượng khách hàng họ có nhu cầu đến đâu và họ có bao nhiêu tiền. Quan trọng nhất là *bỏ ra ít tiền nhất* mà vẫn *đáp ứng được công việc*. Có những khách hàng bên mình, họ đầu tư tới những 3,4 hay 6 máy CNC của EMC là điều bình thường. VÌ sao? Vì ban đầu họ không có tiền để đầu tư máy đắt tiền, họ phải đầu tư máy nhỏ, có nhiều việc hơn, rồi đến máy to hơn,lại có nhiều việc hơn và to hơn nữa. Trong khi người khác chờ có tiền, chạy vạy vay vốn để đầu tư máy đắt tiền, máy to máy lớn, thì anh ta đã đủ sức để có thể mở rộng quy mô sx, nâng cấp thiết bị. Bạn xem đây tham khảo: https://www.facebook.com/maycatcnc/p...42400685942945 . CHỉ chưa tới 2 năm khởi nghiệp, trong khi ngưới khác còn loay hoay chưa biết chọn máy nào, thì giờ anh ta đã đc tạm gọi là "triệu phú".
4. Một số các phân tích của bạn ở phía sau có cái nhìn thiển cận. Không biết bạn đã ráp *được bao nhiêu máy*? Sản phẩm bạn đưa ra thị trường để thị trường đón nhận và *kiểm chứng được bao nhiêu ngày*? để bạn có thể tự tin mà kết luận thế nào là tốt và không tốt? Bạn đã từng tiếp xúc với máy cắt CNC EMC Pro hay những dòng công nghiệp cỡ lớn chưa? Nếu chưa, bạn hãy sang công ty VIET HAN ENGINEERING CO., LTD, ngay sát vách nhà bạn để biết thế nào là máy cao cấp nhé. 
Cắt thép đen:

Inox 304:

Bạn chưa từng sử dụng CNC EMC-2060,CNC EMC-2060GSE,CNC EMC-2570GSE, CNC EMC-3380Pro...đúng không? Vậy nên nếu có nhận xét thì hãy để các khách hàng - những người đã từng sử dụng máy của EMC nhận xét nhé!
5. Nếu bạn muốn gây dựng niềm tin cho khách hàng, hãy tự khẳng định bằng chất lượng và dịch vụ của mình, khách hàng họ sẽ tìm tới. Và việc đầu tiên là chỉ nên nói những gì mình biết và trên website công ty bạn, không nên lấy ảnh máy của mình để đăng lên, và hãy dừng việc coppy các thông tin từ web: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-cnc-ng12.html của mình. Vì máy của mình khác hoàn toàn với máy của bạn. Và mình cũng không có thời gian để đôi co.

Các bạn trong diễn đàn thân mến! Mình mong muốn diễn đàn này là nơi để giao lưu , học hỏi và chia sẻ kinh nghiệm giữa các thành viên với nhau. CHứ đừng để diễn đàn thành nơi cho người khác vụ lợi các nhân. Trân trọng!

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Theo ý kiến cá nhân của mình nhé: 
1 mình ko làm máy cũng ko bán máy. Chỉ sửa máy thôi
2 nhận xét về cnc thì đa số cty chế tạo máy đều mua hàng china về đựng lên (control, motor, driver, ray trượt, thanh răng) nhưng phần cơ khí thì đa số tự sản xuất. 
3. Cty bạn nên tìm hiểu là máy cnc plasma của toàn đắc lộc với lý do: giá cả ko cao, nguồn cắt victor của mỹ đc bảo hành trên 5 năm ( cái này mình chưa xác định rõ bao nhiêu năm), đường cắt đẹp, nếu đc dùng khí trộn thì cắt xong soi gương đc. Có chi nhánh tại đồng nai và miền bắc (ko rõ tỉnh nào). Pm thích nhất cái máy tính nhúng và bộ đo chiều cao tự động thc ko biết nhiễu là gì.
4 tìm hiểu trên mạng để biết thêm bạn nhé.

----------


## Diyodira

> Vì công việc quá bận rộn nên lâu lâu mình mới ghé thăm diễn đàn, mình thấy mọi người bàn tán rất sôi nổi. Tuy nhiên có 1 điều mình thấy là, các nội dung tư vấn ở đây không vì giúp ích người hỏi mà nó mang hơi hướng cá nhân và nói xấu đối thủ. Và bạn chính là 1 trong số đó. Có mấy vấn đề mình xin nói như sau:
> 1. Rất cảm ơn bạn đã đánh giá cao bên mình là "đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường". Tuy nhiên số lượng mỗi tháng bên mình bán ra cũng chỉ khoảng hơn chục máy CNC thôi, còn khá nhiều đơn vị khác có thể cao hơn con số đó mà bạn không biết. Và so với thị trường, máy bên mình bán không hề rẻ (và đương nhiên là các hãng sản xuất khác nhau thì mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiểng)
> 2. Bên mình có bán cho Mr THuận *01 máy mini 1 ray*: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-cnc-mini-emc-n343.html. *Hiện giờ là giám đốc công ty của bạn: Phúc Nghi* (mình mới biết). Và đương nhiên bên mình đã đào tạo và chuyển giao công nghệ cho các bạn, và bạn vẫn đăng bài aloxo lên Facebook để khoe sản phẩm, mình thấy các bạn hài lòng về số tiền bỏ ra để mua máy đó chứ? 
> Đính kèm 30474Đính kèm 30475Đính kèm 30476Đính kèm 30477Đính kèm 30478Đính kèm 30479
> (bạn đừng nói là không phải máy bên mình cắt nhé)
> 3. Máy bên mình phù hợp với nhiều người sao? (nếu vì máy rẻ thì bạn nhầm to) Vì bên mình có rất nhiều loại máy, tùy vào đối tượng khách hàng họ có nhu cầu đến đâu và họ có bao nhiêu tiền. Quan trọng nhất là *bỏ ra ít tiền nhất* mà vẫn *đáp ứng được công việc*. Có những khách hàng bên mình, họ đầu tư tới những 3,4 hay 6 máy CNC của EMC là điều bình thường. VÌ sao? Vì ban đầu họ không có tiền để đầu tư máy đắt tiền, họ phải đầu tư máy nhỏ, có nhiều việc hơn, rồi đến máy to hơn,lại có nhiều việc hơn và to hơn nữa. Trong khi người khác chờ có tiền, chạy vạy vay vốn để đầu tư máy đắt tiền, máy to máy lớn, thì anh ta đã đủ sức để có thể mở rộng quy mô sx, nâng cấp thiết bị. Bạn xem đây tham khảo: https://www.facebook.com/maycatcnc/p...42400685942945 . CHỉ chưa tới 2 năm khởi nghiệp, trong khi ngưới khác còn loay hoay chưa biết chọn máy nào, thì giờ anh ta đã đc tạm gọi là "triệu phú".
> 4. Một số các phân tích của bạn ở phía sau có cái nhìn thiển cận. Không biết bạn đã ráp *được bao nhiêu máy*? Sản phẩm bạn đưa ra thị trường để thị trường đón nhận và *kiểm chứng được bao nhiêu ngày*? để bạn có thể tự tin mà kết luận thế nào là tốt và không tốt? Bạn đã từng tiếp xúc với máy cắt CNC EMC Pro hay những dòng công nghiệp cỡ lớn chưa? Nếu chưa, bạn hãy sang công ty VIET HAN ENGINEERING CO., LTD, ngay sát vách nhà bạn để biết thế nào là máy cao cấp nhé. 
> Cắt thép đen:
> Đính kèm 30481Đính kèm 30482Đính kèm 30483Đính kèm 30484Đính kèm 30485Đính kèm 30486Đính kèm 30487Đính kèm 30488Đính kèm 30489
> ...


Chẳng má nào vừa cả, càng về sau bom càng nặng, hàng ngàn kiloton.

----------

hancatemc.com

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Chẳng má nào vừa cả, càng về sau bom càng nặng, hàng ngàn kiloton.


Cảm ơn bác. Mình sẽ không viết những bài viết nằm ngoài nội dung  góp ý, chia sẻ kiến thức *nếu các thành viên khác không có những bài viết sai về bên mình*. tks!

----------


## haianhelectric

Máy giá rẻ đây các bác, kính thước thực 2000x6000, đã bao gồm bàn cắt nước,THC cho plasma, trục Z độc lập cho plasma và oxyfuel riêng biệt. Tất cả dùng động cơ AC servo (5 con, 3con 400W, 2 con 100W cho trục Z).Tủ điện cố định, có điều khiển từ xa vì tốc độ không tải 25m/phút, tốc độ cắt 11m/phút.Ray trượt vuông 20 cho Y và 15 cho X, mỗi bộ điều khiển là của TQ màn hình 10.5".Giá 270T chưa bao gồm nguồn..
Hình ảnh thực tế đang làm cho khách.

----------

CKD, Diyodira, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Giá tốt quá bác ạ!

----------


## haianhelectric

> Giá tốt quá bác ạ!


Cảm ơn, mình sản xuất từ A đến Z nên mới rẻ được, phục vụ các đơn vị nhỏ là chính.

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn, mình sản xuất từ A đến Z nên mới rẻ được, phục vụ các đơn vị nhỏ là chính.



Hi hi tới đây là thấy nghịch lý rồi nha, bác có ghi lộn kích thước không vậy???

----------


## khangscc

> Hi hi tới đây là thấy nghịch lý rồi nha, bác có ghi lộn kích thước không vậy???


Plasma 6m là bình thường mà bác, em từng thấy con 9m kìa

----------


## haianhelectric

> Hi hi tới đây là thấy nghịch lý rồi nha, bác có ghi lộn kích thước không vậy???


Y thì làm cỡ dài 12;24m vô tư. X cỡ 4m không vấn đề gì, có thể làm nhiều trục X trên một máy nhé.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Y thì làm cỡ dài 12;24m vô tư. X cỡ 4m không vấn đề gì, có thể làm nhiều trục X trên một máy nhé.


Nghịch lý là tự sx từ a-z đó anh. Sao nghe như bom phone của anh quảng bkav vậy? Thật ko thể tin đc.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

rom rã quá,các cụ cho em hỏi để cắt đẹp ,nhanh thì nguồn chiếm bao %  :Big Grin: 
phụ thuộc controller nhiều ko ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> Nghịch lý là tự sx từ a-z đó anh. Sao nghe như bom phone của anh quảng bkav vậy? Thật ko thể tin đc.


Các bác cũng đừng khắc khe câu từ quá. Mình nghĩ sx từ A-Z là khâu làm khung sườn, bác ấy đều chủ động làm tại chổ & không phải đi thuê gia công. Nên tiết giảm được chi phí. Chứ ray, răng, controller mà đều làm a-z thì chắc chẵng có mấy người làm được.

----------


## CKD

> rom rã quá,các cụ cho em hỏi để cắt đẹp ,nhanh thì nguồn chiếm bao % 
> phụ thuộc controller nhiều ko ạ ?


Cắt đẹp là do nguồn là chủ yếu. Phần cơ cứng, không run, controller & driver đồng bộ chạy mượt.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Nghịch lý là tự sx từ a-z đó anh. Sao nghe như bom phone của anh quảng bkav vậy? Thật ko thể tin đc.


Từ A-Z  nó như thế này: phần cơ khí tự mua thép về rồi cắt, hàn, khoan, ta rô, phay, mài, cân chỉnh. Phần điên: Tự vẽ thiết kế, vẽ mạch, đi dây, cài đặt phần mềm, turnning động cơ. Nói chung là không thuê bất kỳ ai, vì nhà máy móc chả thiếu gì. Thế đã đủ điều kiện từ A-Z chưa, đừng nghĩ mình với đơn vị khác nhé, phần đa chỉ làm thương mại, hoặc nhập kiểu dạng combo rồi về lắp ráp theo kiểu cắm giắc rồi cân chỉnh sơ sơ là chạy. Mỗi người có một cách làm khác nhau, với mình đơn giản là sản xuất từ A-Z sẽ chọn linh kiện tốt nhất để sản phẩm ít phải bảo hành, và giá giảm tối đa cho khách hàng mà chất lượng thì tốt.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Từ A-Z  nó như thế này: phần cơ khí tự mua thép về rồi cắt, hàn, khoan, ta rô, phay, mài, cân chỉnh. Phần điên: Tự vẽ thiết kế, vẽ mạch, đi dây, cài đặt phần mềm, turnning động cơ. Nói chung là không thuê bất kỳ ai, vì nhà máy móc chả thiếu gì. Thế đã đủ điều kiện từ A-Z chưa, đừng nghĩ mình với đơn vị khác nhé, phần đa chỉ làm thương mại, hoặc nhập kiểu dạng combo rồi về lắp ráp theo kiểu cắm giắc rồi cân chỉnh sơ sơ là chạy. Mỗi người có một cách làm khác nhau, với mình đơn giản là sản xuất từ A-Z sẽ chọn linh kiện tốt nhất để sản phẩm ít phải bảo hành, và giá giảm tối đa cho khách hàng mà chất lượng thì tốt.


Máy anh làm rất đẹp. Xài full acservo thì rất chất rồi.  Còn từ a-->z em ko đồng ý ạ. Từ a-z là cái gì mình cũng làm : đơn giản thôi, ray trượt dẫn hướng, thanh răng, bộ ctroler made in china. Ac servo made in japan. ... cái này anh mà vẽ mạch acservo cho mitsu đc em bái anh làm sư phụ, cày ko lương cả đời luôn. Anh ơi giờ cnc cơ khí như anh các công ty bán máy đều tự làm hết rồi ạ. Còn mấy bộ combo như anh nói kia họ kinh doanh và họ nói made in china chứ ko dám nói made in việt nam đâu ạ. Dân mình giờ đâu có ngu đâu ạ. Họ bỏ tiền trăm triệu họ đắn đo tìm hiểu ko ít đâu.

----------


## Tuanlm

Xin phép chút, mình đang muốn làm xưởng sx tủ điện, đang phân vân nên đầu tư máy đột CNC hay Plasma CNC. Vì diện tích mặt bằng chỉ đủ cho một máy. Nếu Bác nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp thì cảm ơn lắm lắm.

----------


## dungtb

theo em nên đầu tư con plasma và máy đột cóc

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

> Xin phép chút, mình đang muốn làm xưởng sx tủ điện, đang phân vân nên đầu tư máy đột CNC hay Plasma CNC. Vì diện tích mặt bằng chỉ đủ cho một máy. Nếu Bác nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp thì cảm ơn lắm lắm.


Làm tủ điện thì cần máy đột cnc hơn.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## haianhelectric

> Xin phép chút, mình đang muốn làm xưởng sx tủ điện, đang phân vân nên đầu tư máy đột CNC hay Plasma CNC. Vì diện tích mặt bằng chỉ đủ cho một máy. Nếu Bác nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp thì cảm ơn lắm lắm.


Con tùy, mỗi loại có cái hay riêng:
- Nhiều tiền thì làm con Laser fiber cắt cho nó tiêu chuẩn QT, dùng loại này nó mới đáp ứng được các công ty khó tính.
- Máy đột cũng cnc cũng được, nhưng không đa năng lắm, giá con ngon cũng chát.
- Plasma cnc đa năng, rẻ, kết hợp với máy đột cóc thì sản phẩm đầu ra cũng ok.
Nói chung là còn tùy thuộc vào hàng của bác chất lượng đầu ra ở mức độ nào thì đầu tư cho hợp lý thôi. Hiện mình cũng chuyên làm tủ điện, vỏ cách âm máy phát điện thấy ổn lắm, giá thành đầu ra tương đối rẻ.
Ba cái đồ này mình dùng plasma cnc đó:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Xin phép chút, mình đang muốn làm xưởng sx tủ điện, đang phân vân nên đầu tư máy đột CNC hay Plasma CNC. Vì diện tích mặt bằng chỉ đủ cho một máy. Nếu Bác nào có kinh nghiệm tư vấn giúp thì cảm ơn lắm lắm.


Theo em bác đầu tư máy đột cnc là hay nhất. Máy cắt plasma sẽ ko đẹp. Cắt xong phải sửa lại. Độ chính xác ko cao vì gia công nhiệt sẽ làm biến dạng sản phẩm. 
Tiện thể đây cho bác xem 2 clip cnc đột luôn. 



Cái này mình chỉ sửa và thay hệ điều hành mach3 thôi chứ ko cung cấp máy bạn nhé.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## haianhelectric

> Theo em bác đầu tư máy đột cnc là hay nhất. Máy cắt plasma sẽ ko đẹp. Cắt xong phải sửa lại. Độ chính xác ko cao vì gia công nhiệt sẽ làm biến dạng sản phẩm. 
> Tiện thể đây cho bác xem 2 clip cnc đột luôn. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cái này mình chỉ sửa và thay hệ điều hành mach3 thôi chứ ko cung cấp máy bạn nhé.


Nhầm nhé bạn, tôi cắt thép ngập trong nước không hề cong vênh nhé+ nguồn hypertherm cắt xong không có ba via luôn, thậm chí không cần phải mài nhé. Máy đột vẫn có vết, khi hàn ghép mối phải sửa cũng mết lắm.

----------


## mr.trinhly

Đúng là tùy theo yêu cầu sản phẩm mới chọn chính xác được máy gì. Em cũng đã từng gia công đột CNC và em thấy với các đường tròn thì tốc độ gia công chậm + có vết răng cưa do dùng dao tròn để gặm. Còn các đường thẳng thì rất đẹp. Nếu có bavia thì do chày cối. Khi mòn nó có khe hở lớn gây ra bavia. Bên cạnh đó giá máy đột khá cao. Con Coma557 đột khổ tôn 1,2x2,4m cũ đời 84 trở lại cũng phải trên 800tr mà chưa có dao, có auto index giá còn cao hơn. Với tôn mỏng mà có kinh phí thì đầu tư lazer là hợp lý nhất.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Vì công việc quá bận rộn nên lâu lâu mình mới ghé thăm diễn đàn, mình thấy mọi người bàn tán rất sôi nổi. Tuy nhiên có 1 điều mình thấy là, các nội dung tư vấn ở đây không vì giúp ích người hỏi mà nó mang hơi hướng cá nhân và nói xấu đối thủ. Và bạn chính là 1 trong số đó. Có mấy vấn đề mình xin nói như sau:
> 1. Rất cảm ơn bạn đã đánh giá cao bên mình là "đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường". Tuy nhiên số lượng mỗi tháng bên mình bán ra cũng chỉ khoảng hơn chục máy CNC thôi, còn khá nhiều đơn vị khác có thể cao hơn con số đó mà bạn không biết. Và so với thị trường, máy bên mình bán không hề rẻ (và đương nhiên là các hãng sản xuất khác nhau thì mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiểng)
> 2. Bên mình có bán cho Mr THuận *01 máy mini 1 ray*: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-cnc-mini-emc-n343.html. *Hiện giờ là giám đốc công ty của bạn: Phúc Nghi* (mình mới biết). Và đương nhiên bên mình đã đào tạo và chuyển giao công nghệ cho các bạn, và bạn vẫn đăng bài aloxo lên Facebook để khoe sản phẩm, mình thấy các bạn hài lòng về số tiền bỏ ra để mua máy đó chứ? 
> Đính kèm 30516Đính kèm 30517Đính kèm 30518Đính kèm 30519
> (bạn đừng nói là không phải máy bên mình cắt nhé)
> 3. Máy bên mình phù hợp với nhiều người sao? (nếu vì máy rẻ thì bạn nhầm to) Vì bên mình có rất nhiều loại máy, tùy vào đối tượng khách hàng họ có nhu cầu đến đâu và họ có bao nhiêu tiền. Quan trọng nhất là *bỏ ra ít tiền nhất* mà vẫn *đáp ứng được công việc*. Có những khách hàng bên mình, họ đầu tư tới những 3,4 hay 6 máy CNC của EMC là điều bình thường. VÌ sao? Vì ban đầu họ không có tiền để đầu tư máy đắt tiền, họ phải đầu tư máy nhỏ, có nhiều việc hơn, rồi đến máy to hơn,lại có nhiều việc hơn và to hơn nữa. Trong khi người khác chờ có tiền, chạy vạy vay vốn để đầu tư máy đắt tiền, máy to máy lớn, thì anh ta đã đủ sức để có thể mở rộng quy mô sx, nâng cấp thiết bị. Bạn xem đây tham khảo: https://www.facebook.com/maycatcnc/p...42400685942945 . CHỉ chưa tới 2 năm khởi nghiệp, trong khi ngưới khác còn loay hoay chưa biết chọn máy nào, thì giờ anh ta đã đc tạm gọi là "triệu phú".
> 4. Một số các phân tích của bạn ở phía sau có cái nhìn thiển cận. Không biết bạn đã ráp *được bao nhiêu máy*? Sản phẩm bạn đưa ra thị trường để thị trường đón nhận và *kiểm chứng được bao nhiêu ngày*? để bạn có thể tự tin mà kết luận thế nào là tốt và không tốt? Bạn đã từng tiếp xúc với máy cắt CNC EMC Pro hay những dòng công nghiệp cỡ lớn chưa? Nếu chưa, bạn hãy sang công ty VIET HAN ENGINEERING CO., LTD, ngay sát vách nhà bạn để biết thế nào là máy cao cấp nhé. 
> Cắt thép đen:
> Đính kèm 30520Đính kèm 30521Đính kèm 30522Đính kèm 30523Đính kèm 30524Đính kèm 30525Đính kèm 30526Đính kèm 30527Đính kèm 30528
> ...


Chắc bác quá nhạy cảm. Tất cả những gì tôi nói đều là mong muốn người dùng chọn được máy phù hợp. Có thể vì thế mà động chạm đến bác. Tuy nhiên, trong kinh doanh ta phải chấp nhận những điều này. 
1. Trước khi chúng tôi thành lập ra công ty hiện nay thì bạn tôi đã mua của bên bác con máy mini 1 ray. Chúng tôi không hề hài lòng với con máy này đâu bác nhé. Chỉ là lỡ mua rồi thì biết làm sao ? Lúc đấy bạn tôi chưa biết gì về máy này nên đã phải mua với giá hơn 70tr.  Trong khi hiện nay chúng tôi phân phối chưa đến 50tr. Vậy cuối cùng ai là người được lợi ? 
2. Khi mua hàng, người tiêu dùng cần được so sánh. Người tiêu dùng đôi khi không hiểu hết được tình năng của máy, những gì cấu thành nên máy. Cho nên có người chỉ ra cho họ những điều đấy là tôt.Mọi sự so sánh chỉ là khập khiễng khi ta đặt chúng ở khác phân khúc. Tại sao tôi lại không nói đến máy Sơn Vũ hay những đơn vị khác làm máy giá cao hơn mà chỉ so sánh với dòng bình thường bên bác. Là vì máy tôi cũng cùng phân khúc. 
3. Bạn tôi mua máy của bác và được hướng dẫn sử dụng máy là điều đương nhiên. Còn việc tôi chế tạo được máy không nhờ công của bác đâu nhé. 
4. Việc bác bán được nhiều máy là thật. Và bán được nhiều hay ít không phụ thuộc hết vào chất lượng máy bên bác thế nào. Mà nó phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố khác như makerting...Những công ty nhỏ như chúng tôi đang yếu về cái này. Bác bán được nhiều máy, bác có tiềm lực để có điều kiện test những bộ máy, bộ nguồn chất lượng. Có nhiều cái để show thế thôi. 
5. Thông tin tôi đăng trên Website bác lấy cơ sở gì mà bảo là của bác ? Hình ảnh tôi searh goole cái là ra. Bác có đăng ký bảo hộ hình ảnh này không. Bao nhiêu trang khác cũng đăng thông tin thế này. Bây giờ biết xuất xứ nó là của ông nào. Rồi ông nào cũng nhận là của mình thì cũng đúng. Tôi dùng bộ điều khiển như bên bác thì tính năng của máy tôi cũng như vậy. Sao lại khác được. Hay bác bắt tôi phải viết câu từ khác đi ? 
Cuồi cùng, tôi cũng chẳng muốn đôi co với bác thêm nữa. Việc bác bác làm. Việc tôi tôi làm. Tôi nói ra những điều trên để người khác tránh hiểu lầm thôi. Vì không nói người ta lại cho là như vậy

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Nhầm nhé bạn, tôi cắt thép ngập trong nước không hề cong vênh nhé+ nguồn hypertherm cắt xong không có ba via luôn, thậm chí không cần phải mài nhé. Máy đột vẫn có vết, khi hàn ghép mối phải sửa cũng mết lắm.


Mình chưa từng thấy nơi nào làm tủ điện chuyên nghiệp mà dùng plasma để cắt, đục lỗ. Kể cả mìn đã đi cắt laze rồi luôn. Lem nhem khó chịu lắm. Máy đột mà đột xong phải sửa mới hàn đc thì máy đểu rồi.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mình chưa từng thấy nơi nào làm tủ điện chuyên nghiệp mà dùng plasma để cắt, đục lỗ. Kể cả mìn đã đi cắt laze rồi luôn. Lem nhem khó chịu lắm. Máy đột mà đột xong phải sửa mới hàn đc thì máy đểu rồi.


thấy mấy thằng lớn nó tính toán thế này (tây hay ta đều thế), nếu sp chưa tới 1000 thì cắt laser hiệu quả hơn, hoặc chi tiết quá phức tạp thì phải quất laser.

laser cắt lem nhem nhiều lý do. nhưng ko thể phụ nhận rằng laser ngày càng cướp việc của đột cnc

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Chắc bác quá nhạy cảm. Tất cả những gì tôi nói đều là mong muốn người dùng chọn được máy phù hợp. Có thể vì thế mà động chạm đến bác. Tuy nhiên, trong kinh doanh ta phải chấp nhận những điều này. 
> 1. Trước khi chúng tôi thành lập ra công ty hiện nay thì bạn tôi đã mua của bên bác con máy mini 1 ray. Chúng tôi không hề hài lòng với con máy này đâu bác nhé. Chỉ là lỡ mua rồi thì biết làm sao ? Lúc đấy bạn tôi chưa biết gì về máy này nên đã phải mua với giá hơn 70tr.  Trong khi hiện nay chúng tôi phân phối chưa đến 50tr. Vậy cuối cùng ai là người được lợi ? 
> 2. Khi mua hàng, người tiêu dùng cần được so sánh. Người tiêu dùng đôi khi không hiểu hết được tình năng của máy, những gì cấu thành nên máy. Cho nên có người chỉ ra cho họ những điều đấy là tôt.Mọi sự so sánh chỉ là khập khiễng khi ta đặt chúng ở khác phân khúc. Tại sao tôi lại không nói đến máy Sơn Vũ hay những đơn vị khác làm máy giá cao hơn mà chỉ so sánh với dòng bình thường bên bác. Là vì máy tôi cũng cùng phân khúc. 
> 3. Bạn tôi mua máy của bác và được hướng dẫn sử dụng máy là điều đương nhiên. Còn việc tôi chế tạo được máy không nhờ công của bác đâu nhé. 
> 4. Việc bác bán được nhiều máy là thật. Và bán được nhiều hay ít không phụ thuộc hết vào chất lượng máy bên bác thế nào. Mà nó phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố khác như makerting...Những công ty nhỏ như chúng tôi đang yếu về cái này. Bác bán được nhiều máy, bác có tiềm lực để có điều kiện test những bộ máy, bộ nguồn chất lượng. Có nhiều cái để show thế thôi. 
> 5. Thông tin tôi đăng trên Website bác lấy cơ sở gì mà bảo là của bác ? Hình ảnh tôi searh goole cái là ra. Bác có đăng ký bảo hộ hình ảnh này không. Bao nhiêu trang khác cũng đăng thông tin thế này. Bây giờ biết xuất xứ nó là của ông nào. Rồi ông nào cũng nhận là của mình thì cũng đúng. Tôi dùng bộ điều khiển như bên bác thì tính năng của máy tôi cũng như vậy. Sao lại khác được. Hay bác bắt tôi phải viết câu từ khác đi ? 
> Cuồi cùng, tôi cũng chẳng muốn đôi co với bác thêm nữa. Việc bác bác làm. Việc tôi tôi làm. Tôi nói ra những điều trên để người khác tránh hiểu lầm thôi. Vì không nói người ta lại cho là như vậy


*Xin trả lời với bạn như sau:*
1. Bạn không hài lòng về máy CNC EMC 1530 của chúng tôi? Sao bạn vẫn lên facebook của bạn để khoe các sản phẩm cắt ra từ nó? Và đương nhiên 1 lẽ là: bạn mua máy của tôi về,giờ bạn cũng làm ra máy để bán, đương nhiên là bạn sẽ không bao giờ bạn đi khen máy của người khác tốt cả. Điều này chắc là đúng nhỉ???

2. Bạn hãy đi hỏi các khách hàng đã từng sử dụng máy của EMC xem họ phản hồi như thế nào? Tại sao họ mua 1, rồi 2, rồi 3, rồi 4...vv? Mà số lượng khách hàng mua trên 2 máy CNC EMC là không hề nhỏ nhé bạn. Theo bạn lý do vì sao? vì chúng tôi makerting tốt chăng? Sai bét nhé. Nếu máy không đáp ứng được nhu cầu, không tư vấn cho khách hàng loại máy phù hợp với công việc, không giúp khách hàng khai thác tốt, dịch vụ sau bán hàng không tốt thì may mắn lắm cũng chỉ chộp dật được 1 vài máy. Mình nhắc lại lần nữa nhé: *"máy của  chúng tôi tốt hay xấu thế nào thì hãy để cho khách hàng của EMC - những người đã từng sử dụng máy của EMC nhận xét"*
Bạn đánh giá chất lượng bằng việc bóc tách nó ra xem có những gì, rồi cộng giá thành linh kiện lại, rồi bảo nó đắt hay rẻ, rồi so sánh nó tốt hay xấu...Nói vậy chắc cái điện thoại Samsung A8 10tr thua con đt Vivo 5tr mất.
Trong kinh doanh mình thích nhất câu: *"hãy nghe những gì họ làm, đừng nghe những gì họ nói"*, đấy là lí do mình càng ngày càng bán đc nhiều máy đấy.
3. Có thể bạn seach google để coppy hình ảnh hay bài viết từ các nguồn khác, nhưng hình ảnh gốc trên website cty bạn là của mình nhé. Vậy nên bạn hãy nên gỡ nó xuống. Video đây, nếu cần nhiều cái khác nữa, mình có thể cung cấp: 



Mình cũng sẽ dừng chủ đề này tại đây và không viết thêm nữa. Vì sẽ tốt hơn nếu giành thời gian vào viêc khác! Thân!

----------


## haianhelectric

> Mình chưa từng thấy nơi nào làm tủ điện chuyên nghiệp mà dùng plasma để cắt, đục lỗ. Kể cả mìn đã đi cắt laze rồi luôn. Lem nhem khó chịu lắm. Máy đột mà đột xong phải sửa mới hàn đc thì máy đểu rồi.


Đây , sản phẩm máy laser tiền tỷ nhé:

 laser CO2, động cơ bước , nhìn mạch cắt như lưỡi cưa, chắc bạn thấy sản phẩm nó như thế này đúng không, nói thật mình cũng thất vọng, cắt xấu hơn cả plasma cnc, nhưng dòng fiber thì khác nhé. Trung Quốc bây giờ người ta chào máy đột cnc thay bằng laser fiber hết rồi nhé.Ai bảo cắt Plasma cnc thì không làm được tủ, để cắt bằng plasma cho chất lượng đẹp phải phụ thuộc vào cấu hình nhé, phần lớn máy bán trên thị trường là dòng công suất lớn, chỉ dùng để cắt bản mã là chính nên cắt vật liệu mỏng , tốc độ cao là không thể. Máy mình thiết kế cắt lỗ 5mm đây nhé :Frown:  tốc độ cắt 7000mm/phút với thép 1,5mm)

Thông số máy cắt:
-Nguồn power max85A, bép cắt 45A, (Hypertherm),nếu dùng bép cắt bép cắt FineCut thì mạch nó bé, nó còn đẹp nữa.
- Cắt ngập nước chông cong vênh, khói bụi.
- Hệ thông dẫn động , dùng ray trượt vuông 20 và 15, cho độ chính xác cao+ cơ khí cứng vững.
- Dùng động cơ ACservo cho tốc độ cao và độ phân dải lớn nên đường cắt mịn.
Thế đã đủ làm được tủ điện hàng chợ chưa, cao cấp thì không dám nói.Các máy trên thị trường thường dùng ray kiểu thang máy nên không thể chạy nhanh được, đương nhiên lỗ 5mm không bao giờ cắt được, với nguồn công suất lớn mới chỉ đột lỗ thôi chắc đường kính nó còn to hơn 5mm. Vây nên tùy dùng vào việc gì thì thiết kế cho hợp lý là làm được hết.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Diyodira

Thôi mấy anh bớt tự hào, bớt vạch áo cho người xem, ông thì mua đồ china về bán, tòan đồ tồn kho lỗi mà cứ như là siêu nhân ... Người thì mới làm được dăm ba cái thì chê này khen nọ, khẳng định kia, tụi mẽo nó làm máy có cần ray 25 15 gì đâu, mà nói thật vn nếu ông nào nói làm máy chạy đẹp hơn hoặc bằng nó tui mất gì cũng được. Máy móc còn nhiều điều phải học lắm, và càng làm mới thấy mình càng nhỏ bé, lo mà nghiên cứu cải tiến ngày càng nội địa hóa nhiều để ít lệ thuộc nước ngòai, chứ làm plasma chạy như tui với mấy ông, ba cái trẻ trâu thời nay, thì có gì khó và có hay ho gì mà lên đây múa mép lung tung, cnc giờ bà bán rau ngòai chợ cũng dùng để sọc sợi rau muốn mà, ỏai mấy a quá.

----------

hancatemc.com, Tuanlm

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thôi mấy anh bớt tự hào, bớt vạch áo cho người xem, ông thì mua đồ china về bán, tòan đồ tồn kho lỗi mà cứ như là siêu nhân ... Người thì mới làm được dăm ba cái thì chê này khen nọ, khẳng định kia, tụi mẽo nó làm máy có cần ray 25 15 gì đâu, mà nói thật vn nếu ông nào nói làm máy chạy đẹp hơn hoặc bằng nó tui mất gì cũng được. Máy móc còn nhiều điều phải học lắm, và càng làm mới thấy mình càng nhỏ bé, lo mà nghiên cứu cải tiến ngày càng nội địa hóa nhiều để ít lệ thuộc nước ngòai, chứ làm plasma chạy như tui với mấy ông, ba cái trẻ trâu thời nay, thì có gì khó và có hay ho gì mà lên đây múa mép lung tung, cnc giờ bà bán rau ngòai chợ cũng dùng để sọc sợi rau muốn mà, ỏai mấy a quá.


thực sự các hệ thống cắt plasma đúng công nghiệp nó dùng ray tàu lửa phay lại, trượt trên bạc đạn, ko có sang như dân VN dùng ray đâu bác ơi  :Wink:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## haianhelectric

> Thôi mấy anh bớt tự hào, bớt vạch áo cho người xem, ông thì mua đồ china về bán, tòan đồ tồn kho lỗi mà cứ như là siêu nhân ... Người thì mới làm được dăm ba cái thì chê này khen nọ, khẳng định kia, tụi mẽo nó làm máy có cần ray 25 15 gì đâu, mà nói thật vn nếu ông nào nói làm máy chạy đẹp hơn hoặc bằng nó tui mất gì cũng được. Máy móc còn nhiều điều phải học lắm, và càng làm mới thấy mình càng nhỏ bé, lo mà nghiên cứu cải tiến ngày càng nội địa hóa nhiều để ít lệ thuộc nước ngòai, chứ làm plasma chạy như tui với mấy ông, ba cái trẻ trâu thời nay, thì có gì khó và có hay ho gì mà lên đây múa mép lung tung, cnc giờ bà bán rau ngòai chợ cũng dùng để sọc sợi rau muốn mà, ỏai mấy a quá.



Chất lượng vết cắt phụ thuộc vào các yếu tố sau:
- Cơ khí thì ray trượt vuông đương nhiên phải hơn ray tàu hỏa rồi, nó cho tốc độ cao hơn, chính xác hơn đương nhiên lắp đặt và cân chỉnh khó hơn.
- Cân chỉnh và thiết kế cơ khí cũng rất quan trọng, cái này thì tùy thuộc vào mỗi người , kinh nghiệm học hỏi rất quan trọng.
- Dùng AC servo đương nhiên phải ngon hơn DC servo và động cơ bước, cái này nó rất quan trọng vì tốc độ chạy cao, độ phân giải cao cho chất lượng vết cắt đẹp nhưng turning nó hơi khoai.Nói chung tùy vào mục đích sử dụng thôi, nếu cắt thép mỏng với nguồn hypertherm chạy tốc độ 11m/phút thì động cơ bước có chạy được không, chạy chậm thì chất lượng vết cắt lại xấu.
- Với plasma thì chiều cao cắt rất quan trọng, cắt có vuông góc, thẳng hay không đều phụ thuộc vào nó hết. Thường thì ngươi ta hay dùng THC với động cơ DC cho trục Z làm việc độc lập, nhưng dùng loại này nhược điểm là phản ưng chậm khi cắt tốc độ cao, chiều cao mỏ cắt lúc bám theo phôi không đều do dùng theo kiểu đảo chiều liên tục.THC dùng với AC servo thì tốc độ phản ứng nhanh, bám theo phôi tương đôi chuẩn, nhược điểm khó sử dụng.
- Nguồn thì Mỹ đứng đầu bảng rồi, chất lượng vết cắt đẹp, bảo hành dài hạn. Đôi khi người Mỹ ngủ quên hay sao ý , vừa rồi nguồn 105A hỏng thay nguồn Trung Quốc vào, không ngờ nó cắt đẹp cũng gần bằng nó luôn, giá thành thì rẻ bằng 1/4 , còn bền hay không thì không biết. Nhược điểm nhiễu kinh khủng.
- Bộ điều khiển thì mình chưa dùng đồ xịn bao giờ, dùng Mach3 nhưng thấy không ổn lắm, chuyển sang hàng TQ  thấy chạy ổn định, chống nhiễu tốt,dễ sử dụng.
- Nói về mức độ nội địa hóa: Nói thì dễ, làm thì khó, hiện có mỗi bộ THC là của Robot3t thôi, sử dụng cũng mệt lắm, đang cùng với bên Robot3t cải tiến liên tục. Làm được cái khung với chọn đồ tốt tốt lắp ráp chắc ngon hơn mua cả bộ của TQ.
- Tôi thì chả chơi chê bai ai cả, bán hàng thì phải quảng cáo thôi. Có ít kinh nghiệm chia sẻ cho mọi người vậy thôi.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Thôi mấy anh bớt tự hào, bớt vạch áo cho người xem, ông thì mua đồ china về bán, tòan đồ tồn kho lỗi mà cứ như là siêu nhân ... Người thì mới làm được dăm ba cái thì chê này khen nọ, khẳng định kia, tụi mẽo nó làm máy có cần ray 25 15 gì đâu, mà nói thật vn nếu ông nào nói làm máy chạy đẹp hơn hoặc bằng nó tui mất gì cũng được. Máy móc còn nhiều điều phải học lắm, và càng làm mới thấy mình càng nhỏ bé, lo mà nghiên cứu cải tiến ngày càng nội địa hóa nhiều để ít lệ thuộc nước ngòai, chứ làm plasma chạy như tui với mấy ông, ba cái trẻ trâu thời nay, thì có gì khó và có hay ho gì mà lên đây múa mép lung tung, cnc giờ bà bán rau ngòai chợ cũng dùng để sọc sợi rau muốn mà, ỏai mấy a quá.


Tâm đắc với ý kiến của anh. Những người làm trong nghề lâu năm mới thấy!

----------


## hancatemc.com

Một điều mà các bạn quên không để ý là: Một sản phẩm khi đưa ra thị trường, ngoài việc đáp ứng yêu cầu công việc ra thì cái quan trọng nhất vẫn là *Tính ổn định*. Mình làm Victor Thermal Dynamics nên đi hỗ trợ lắp đặt cho các đơn vị chuyên dựng máy khá nhiều. Tính ổn định chưa được tốt lắm. Cái này các bạn nên chú tâm

----------


## tuangianglion

Bạn liên hệ với số này : 0974 613 333
Hoặc vào cái web này có người tư vấn cho bạn 
Máy cắt CNC plasma

----------


## duccuong1974

Cho em nổ tý. Máy của bên em chỉ có giá dưới 100 thôi. 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/139168...49&ref=m_notif
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NYue60Za2ls

----------


## duccuong1974

> Chẳng má nào vừa cả, càng về sau bom càng nặng, hàng ngàn kiloton.


Cho em nổ tý. Máy bên em đầy đủ tính năng nhưng chỉ có giá dưới 100 thôi
https://m.facebook.com/groups/139168...49&ref=m_notif

----------

